# carbon shrimp- high/low grades?



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

As people who have seen my threads know, all pics I take a low quality. LOL However my question is, what is your opinion on high or low grade carbons?

A) Some people think the more splotching you have, the better the carbon















B) Some people think Carbon Rili should be held to the standard of the Red Rili with head and tail covered, but not midsection.









*Question #1: What do you consider a high grade carbon? A or B?*


The carbons also throw both clear tissue, and blue tissue shrimp.

*Question #2: Should the color tissue be separated into two different strains, or should they be left to throw either for variety?*

I think the result of this thread will help people know what to breed for in strain and grade.


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Well as far as aesthetics, I personally like the first one with more splotching than I do the one with the clear section. And since I like that one more, I think it should be developed into it's own line.  AND I totally think they should be split clear tissue vs blue tissue. You need more tanks. LOL!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I know 25+ just isn't enough. LOL


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

i myself like both the clear mid section and splotchy. i would think as the strain is worked on it will go in the same way as rili where just the head and tail will have color. as for tissue color i would try to get both types. i myself like the blue color ones but im sure some will like the clear. so really there would end up being 4 lines from the ones you have but that is not always a bad thing


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

I would think the definition of a "rili" shrimp is to have a nice clear mid section, at least that's my take since like you said, conventional red rilis were given this name for that mutation. I will ask my breeder for feedback.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

I would have thought so too, however development of the blue rili kinda blew that old standard to heck. LOL


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

to me the "blue rili" are really the ones with blue on the head and tail. i had one like this but none of her offspring came out like her. most of my original rili are gone now and have ended up blue from head to tail like the velvets. but i get a fair bit of red and clear rili that have splotches on them and they are still called rili so i dont see why the splotchy carbons wouldnt be too. just a lower grade i would think. but i would work with 2 lines at least the clear flesh and the blue flesh.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> I would think the definition of a "rili" shrimp is to have a nice clear mid section, at least that's my take since like you said, conventional red rilis were given this name for that mutation. I will ask my breeder for feedback.


+1. The original red rili is called that way is because of the absence color in the middle section of the shrimp.

So my vote goes for B, the last picture.

looks like yellow/orange rilis will be out in the market soon 
http://youtu.be/1VAefEn_Y-w?t=6m27s


----------



## Tanman19az (May 14, 2011)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> I know 25+ just isn't enough. LOL


Wow! You bought 25 carbon rilis? Dang! You're a high roller


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

LOL 25+ tanks, my friend. Low roller, high addiction. 

BTW Some people were asking via pms: All the photos are my stock.


----------



## Tanman19az (May 14, 2011)

Oh haha my bad!


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Believe me, I WISH I had money to spend like that. Someday...


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Bryce,

My friend says that the blue tinted carbons came from the regular clear rilis. As far as grade goes, these shrimp are so new still that there is no definitive grade set in place yet until the breeders breed them out more. The only reason why these shrimp were released to the US market early was due to their demand/popularity. 

Nick


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

I like both actually, but if I were to pick, I would go for clear mid-section. I don't like if all of them look alike however. It's nice to have a few clear mid-section along with those "cool" ones of the pack.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

speedie408 said:


> Bryce,
> 
> My friend says that the blue tinted carbons came from the regular clear rilis. As far as grade goes, these shrimp are so new still that there is no definitive grade set in place yet until the breeders breed them out more. The only reason why these shrimp were released to the US market early was due to their demand/popularity.
> 
> Nick


Shall there be true blue rili next? Breeders just need to take out the concentration of the blue from these carbon.

Btw I'm wondering how did breeders skipped a line of shrimp (blue rili, blue head and tail with clear mid section. Not blue rilis that looks like blue velvet). It would make sense if carbon came from blue rili then the blue got concentrated to black.

And could you be specific what "clear" rili these carbon came from? (Or is it a secret)

So curious :0


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

when they say clear rili they mean the clear midsection of the shrimp the flesh is clear not blue tinted like this one


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Since I have close to 50 of these carbons now (babies/juvies included), I can say that there seems to be some that have a deep concentration of blue for the markings, and some that look to have actual black.

I just think it's very strange to have this strain as a "strain." I mean, they are very cool looking- no doubt about that- it's just 5 or more strains could have possibly been made from these instead of just releasing it as just one catchall name like carbon rili.

Of course even chocolates have blondes, rust, milk chocolate, dark chocolate, and occasionally black or blue.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

OKay, the secret is out. Carbon Rilis really DO grow on trees!

Where's Waldo?








Just pick'um like berries.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

So I'm answering my own question by posting this pic. 

For me THIS is the lowest grade of carbon rili. Seems some carbons are producing these that look like nothing more than the standard all light blue "rili." ...a very EXPENSIVE all light blue rili.









It may have the carbon genes, but to me these are culls.


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

What generation is that shrimp?


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

F1 gen


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Bryce, I'd pick B, but if you could produce A with a full colored body, no splotches, I'd prefer it over the true Rilli. Just my take.


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

So a pure black shrimp?


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Soothing Shrimp said:


> So a pure black shrimp?


Yeah. Wouldn't it have a blue hue though? 

A solid, reliable true black neo shrimp would be wonderful.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

kinda like working backwards. we cull rili to keep the patter what about culling for more solid? im a huge fan of black and blue shrimp but not really any neo's that are black, blue, or a combo of the 2


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Well, I'll add that into my projects then. What's one more project, right?


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

ha ha your going to need a new addition to the house to keep all these projects


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

Yeah. I'm addicted to shrimp. LOL


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

me too but i have no place for tanks hubby puts a limit on that lol


----------



## Scottyhorse (Mar 13, 2013)

I like (A) the best, but does anyone know where I can get some?


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

I'd say a high grade would be a......

soild black head and tail with a clear midsection. Like a high grade red rili....but black.


----------

